# This Uber driver made $600 a week before the coronavirus outbreak — now he makes $0



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/28/uber-drivers-struggle-to-find-income-amid-coronavirus-pandemic.html
Earlier this month, as talk of a new virus outbreak in the U.S. revved up, Robert Richwine, an Uber driver in Columbus, Ohio, devised a game plan to try to stay on the road. After dropping off each rider, he sprayed disinfectant on "anything the passenger might have even thought about touching." He posted signs on his gray Ford, notifying people of his precautions. -

Then that talk turned into something scarier and closer. Ohio Governor Mike DeWine declared a state of emergency and then eventually ordered residents to stay in their homes, except for essential needs, until at least April 6.

The coronavirus has already sickened more than 850 people in Columbus and killed 15. The streets of the city, where Richwine, 67, has lived most of his life, are eerily silent, he said. "It feels like right after 9/11."

Richwine said he knows other Uber drivers who are still working, but for him that wasn't an option. His wife, Sharon, who is also 67, suffers from atrial fibrillation, an irregular heartbeat that could disrupt her blood flow and send her into a stroke. (Older people and those with heart conditions are especially vulnerable to the coronavirus.) "I looked at my wife, and said, 'Things are heating up. I should stop driving,'" Richwine said.

He used to make $600 a week driving for Uber and Lyft. Now he's making $0. 
"Financially, I am sort of in shock," Richwine said. "We already are in recession mode."

Around 1.3 million people drive for Uber in the U.S. As the global health crisis shuts down businesses and forces people to stay home, many of the drivers have watched their income come to a screeching halt. In a recent survey by The Ride Share Guy, a blog and podcast for drivers, more than 80% of Uber drivers reported that their earnings are down because of the pandemic.


----------



## Moderndriver (Oct 4, 2017)

I have had a total of 9 rides in 10 days. Nobody is using it in Glendale ca. Income 95% gone in one month.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

He should be able to start making $600 a week from the couch with the $2T stimulus package passed last week. Plus a $1200 icing on top.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

So why are people not filing for unemployment?


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Life happens. None of us really know the things this guy and his wife may have had to endure during the course of their lives. Everybody can't do the same things...the same way...at the same time. Congrats if you were dealt a perfect hand in life.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the economy is tanking, i would support a 15% tax on all celebrities/athletes and techies that are able to work from home, all that money should go to small business....why lets say if you work at twitter/facebook should you not make any sacrifice while ppl in service industry must lose their jobs???

in a national emergency we should all sacrifice equally.....we can not shift the burden to people living paycheck to paycheck in the service industry, many of whom are people of color.


----------



## JPinOC949 (Nov 12, 2014)

BadYota said:


> Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


So what went wrong in your life that you're the kind of person to kick someone while their down? SMH


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


Not everyone has control over their employment. I've been laid off in my lifetime due to no fault of my own. And I've quit other jobs, because I could.

I drive because it gives me something to do, and it pays well enough for my needs, so I don't use my own capital to survive. That's the point of being responsible, and it's what this dude is apparently doing as well. The article does not mention his financial circumstances at all, which are really irrelevant, just that Uber is dead.

We've all taken a huge hit thru no fault of our own.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/28/uber-drivers-struggle-to-find-income-amid-coronavirus-pandemic.html
> Earlier this month, as talk of a new virus outbreak in the U.S. revved up, Robert Richwine, an Uber driver in Columbus, Ohio, devised a game plan to try to stay on the road. After dropping off each rider, he sprayed disinfectant on "anything the passenger might have even thought about touching." He posted signs on his gray Ford, notifying people of his precautions. -
> 
> Then that talk turned into something scarier and closer. Ohio Governor Mike DeWine declared a state of emergency and then eventually ordered residents to stay in their homes, except for essential needs, until at least April 6.
> ...


I have been in a situation in the past before where I was making a little in my industry but action was somewhere else. This is a great opportunity to plan for your next decade, research, train and rewrite your future.



ANT 7 said:


> Not everyone has control over their employment. I've been laid off in my lifetime due to no fault of my own. And I've quit other jobs, because I could.


Back in the day two friends were suspicious of being in a competition for who gets fired the most!!! Then it turned out they were really eff'ing up on the jobs.. lmao


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

BadYota said:


> Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


 What kind of logic is this?

Back in the early to mid 90's I worked at supermarket in the Northwestern San Fernando Valley. An older gentlemen started working as a box person as I was at the time. Turns out he worked for one of the defense contractors and when Bush and then Clinton cut military spending he was laid off.

His UEB was running out and inadequate. Plus he was moping around the house, so he went looking for a job, any job. The store was hiring and it's not difficult work.

That was the first time I saw someone much older doing what typically teenagaers and young people do.

Looking at the statistics, people like to focus on the racial disparity, what is equally troubling is the teenage unemployment rate. So what do you think happens when you have lay offs and mass firing from the 1990's, 2003 recession and 2008 crisis.?

That is likely the reason why somebody in their 60's is doing Uber. I've always said the gig economy has lots of pit falls but as a low bar of entry for many.



x100 said:


> I have been in a situation in the past before where I was making a little in my industry but action was somewhere else. This is a great opportunity to plan for your next decade, research, train and rewrite your future.
> 
> 
> Back in the day two friends were suspicious of being in a competition for who gets fired the most!!! Then it turned out they were really eff'ing up on the jobs.. lmao


 I agree, it's a new decade and while this isn't the new normal, it is very unlikely the last global pandemic.

Will the compensation for Gig workers continue post-crisis? I hope so and it looks like some Congress Critters are serious about it too.

I am preparing for the exit but their will be a delay so the economic resurgence might be slow until around Christmas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BadYota said:


> Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


AMERICA WENT WRONG.
DECADES AGO

MAKE THINGS IN AMERICA AGAIN !

NOW AMERICA SUFFERS .

BECAUSE OF WHAT CORPORATIONS BRIBED OUR POLITICIANS TO ALLOW !

NOW OUR DR'S CANT GET MASKS IN A PANDEMIC !

TIME TO FIX AMERICA !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BadYota said:


> Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


Not everyone gets a pension to live off of. Social security doesn't go very far these days. Seems like this is going to be the new normal for most people turning 60 in the future.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Give me a freaking break. People all over the country used to make a lot more money or a lot less money doing all types of jobs and they all went to $0 as well. So yeah lets bag on Uber/Lyft for no work. What about Macy's who just furloughed pretty much all of their employees? Where is the tear-jerking article about Macy's workers?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Give me a freaking break. People all over the country used to make a lot more money or a lot less money doing all types of jobs and they all went to $0 as well. So yeah lets bag on Uber/Lyft for no work. What about Macy's who just furloughed pretty much all of their employees? Where is the tear-jerking article about Macy's workers?


https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/30/investing/macys-employees-furlough-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## Moderndriver (Oct 4, 2017)

Because this is forum for drivers, not retail per se. No one's saying it's just us. Uber advised our client base to avoid "unnecessary rides"...they shot *us* down. They made us sound like viral petrie dishes.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

ABC123DEF said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/30/investing/macys-employees-furlough-coronavirus/index.html


That's just an article announcing what Macy's is doing. Where's the tear-jerk article on Karen, lead cashier in Men's Underwear not having a job anymore?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> That's just an article announcing what Macy's is doing. Where's the tear-jerk article on Karen, lead cashier in Men's Underwear not having a job anymore?


Maybe you should write one - so that she has a voice?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe you should write one - so that she has a voice?


No thanks. Many people have it bad now it not just ants for Uber/Lyft and they are not unique from anyone else who is out of work.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> the economy is tanking, i would support a 15% tax on all celebrities/athletes and techies that are able to work from home, all that money should go to small business....why lets say if you work at twitter/facebook should you not make any sacrifice while ppl in service industry must lose their jobs???
> 
> in a national emergency we should all sacrifice equally.....we can not shift the burden to people living paycheck to paycheck in the service industry, many of whom are people of color.


Many people made sacrifices by saving and preparing for emergencies while not expecting the government to bail them out if the stuff hits the fan. And you want to choose a group of people and steal from them? Disgraceful.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Not everyone gets a pension to live off of. Social security doesn't go very far these days. Seems like this is going to be the new normal for most people turning 60 in the future.


I will not retire until my body fails to carry itself to work.
Retirement is wasted on the old.

I retired young.

Now plan to work till i drop.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> Many people made sacrifices by saving and preparing for emergencies while not expecting the government to bail them out if the stuff hits the fan. And you want to choose a group of people and steal from them? Disgraceful.


not stealing. If you are lucky enough to work for twitter/facebook And can work from home or are a celebrity with millions in the bank why should a bartender/waitress etc bear the cost??? Its just a coincidence they lost their jobs, to no fault of their own.

In a national emergency with an imminent threat we should not only make certain working class people suffer, we all should equally bear the brunt of covid 19.....it be no different if Germany surrounded america during ww2 and were about to invade, it be ludicrous to only send bartenders and waitresses to the front lines while the Facebook employees could watch Netflix all day.......


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> not stealing. If you are lucky enough to work for twitter/facebook And can work from home or are a celebrity with millions in the bank why should a bartender/waitress etc bear the cost??? Its just a coincidence they lost their jobs, to no fault of their own.
> 
> In a national emergency with an imminent threat we should not only make certain working class people suffer, we all should equally bear the brunt of covid 19.....it be no different if Germany surrounded america during ww2 and were about to invade, it be ludicrous to only send bartenders and waitresses to the front lines while the Facebook employees could watch Netflix all day.......


Actively asking for a tax to be levied on a specific group of people for your own benefit is stealing via government. Many of us who are getting the assistance and don't need it/want it will be donating it to help others. Forcing a tax denies me the opportunity to do what I know is right, not to mention putting the money back in a government that is unjust and unfair.

I agree its no fault of the people who are losing their jobs in this due to the government response. And that is why the government passed this 2T bill to help backfill the losses. Unfortunately they didn't target it very well, but that's on us for electing the current group of senators and reps.

Above what the government has done, people need to prepare for emergencies and take care of themselves first so they can be in a place to help others. Hopefully people are learning this.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Moderndriver said:


> I have had a total of 9 rides in 10 days. Nobody is using it in Glendale ca. Income 95% gone in one month.


I switched to UberEats, worked out fine, not quite as much money, but I'm squeaking by.


----------



## Moderndriver (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber deplatformed my vehicle for Eats! Out of the blue, no explanation.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> Many people made sacrifices by saving and preparing for emergencies while not expecting the government to bail them out if the stuff hits the fan. And you want to choose a group of people and steal from them? Disgraceful.


Democrats and left leaning citizens, even republican moderates, believe that public policy should be derived on how they actually are, not on how libertarians and neoliberals ( a new kind of libertarian ) wish they would be.

That's why SocSec exists, not everyone is endowed with the ability to get a high paying skill, save their money for a rainy day. It would be nice, but that's just reality.

Libertarians and conservatives say "tough luck, starve", dems offer a program to help such people.

There is no wrong or right answer, it's a matter of what the majority want insofar as what kind of society they want to live in.

I understand your point of view, and I could say the same thing about my tax dollars going for a bloated military budget. That's the nature of taxes, no tax policy is going to please everyone, no matter what it is. They are a collective effort for the public good, like them or not, that's the system.

Anyway, most people vote with democrats on this issue.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Democrats and left leaning citizens, even republican moderates, believe that public policy should be derived on how they actually are, not on how libertarians and neoliberals ( a new kind of libertarian ) wish they would be.
> 
> That's why SocSec exists, not everyone is endowed with the ability to get a high paying skill, save their money for a rainy day. It would be nice, but that's just reality.
> 
> ...


Thanks for turning a non-political post into one. Who said anything about democrats or republicans, libertarians or conservatives, or making the "tough luck, starve" remark? Why? Personal responsibility isn't political, its common sense, or maybe uncommon sense at this point.


----------



## calimade (Apr 13, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> the economy is tanking, i would support a 15% tax on all celebrities/athletes and techies that are able to work from home, all that money should go to small business....why lets say if you work at twitter/facebook should you not make any sacrifice while ppl in service industry must lose their jobs???


Dumb idea. you know athletes get paid weekly for games played right? No games no pay..... Also in most states they already get taxed 2-10% athlete, performer, art tax.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> Thanks for turning a non-political post into one. Who said anything about democrats or republicans, libertarians or conservatives, or making the "tough luck, starve" remark? Why? Personal responsibility isn't political, its common sense, or maybe uncommon sense at this point.


No, YOU turned it into a political issue when you wrote:

'and you want to choose a group of people and *steal from them*? Disgraceful.'

See, you are implying a tax policy you don't like is "theft". Your in politics now. Blame yourself.

it's a political issue because that's how libertarians and conservatives think. Democrats do not think that way.

My comment acknowledged the political nature of your comment, and gave you the democratic response to what we believe is faulty conservative/libertarian thinking.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> No, YOU turned it into a political issue when you wrote:
> 
> 'and you want to choose a group of people and *steal from them*? Disgraceful.'
> 
> See, you are implying a tax policy you don't like is "theft". Your in politics now. Blame yourself.


LOL, tax policy is not political unless you make it. Choosing sides based on party affiliation makes it political, which is what you did. Discussing ideas in the absence of party labels is productive. Sorry you don't see that. And yes, suggesting a tax on others to fill your own pockets is stealing - just don't have the guts to pull the gun and do it themselves.



Moderndriver said:


> Uber deplatformed my vehicle for Eats! Out of the blue, no explanation.


That's ridiculous. Challenge it.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> the economy is tanking, i would support a 15% tax on all celebrities/athletes and techies that are able to work from home, all that money should go to small business....why lets say if you work at twitter/facebook should you not make any sacrifice while ppl in service industry must lose their jobs???
> 
> in a national emergency we should all sacrifice equally.....we can not shift the burden to people living paycheck to paycheck in the service industry, many of whom are people of color.


I have to drive part time to make ends meet and i am affected by this too and you want to TAX me 15% more on top of the heavy tax burden i already have. SMDH


----------



## Moderndriver (Oct 4, 2017)

The CEO of uber was just interviewed in the WSJ. He was asked how the company will survive this. He said "we have at least $10 billion in cash, on hand, nothing to worry about." What kind of sick ## would brag to the business press like that, then cut Pro Driver 24 hour service? Beg for congress to give us $1200 checks, but make sure nothing comes from his stash? He will make sure his investors hear what they want, but will any of that cash go to us, who brought it in? No. That's true SF progressive values on display.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> Actively asking for a tax to be levied on a specific group of people for your own benefit is stealing via government. Many of us who are getting the assistance and don't need it/want it will be donating it to help others. Forcing a tax denies me the opportunity to do what I know is right, not to mention putting the money back in a government that is unjust and unfair.
> 
> I agree its no fault of the people who are losing their jobs in this due to the government response. And that is why the government passed this 2T bill to help backfill the losses. Unfortunately they didn't target it very well, but that's on us for electing the current group of senators and reps.
> 
> Above what the government has done, people need to prepare for emergencies and take care of themselves first so they can be in a place to help others. Hopefully people are learning this.


Again why in national emergency should celebrities and people who work in the tech industry, just by pure luck be able to keep their jobs just bc the virus is airborne, and others lose their jobs and possibly starve??... then all these people with internet clout want the lock down to last forever bc they still get paid.

This is not a tax, this is national emergency where if working class people lose their jobs we could go into a huge depression starvation and national ruin. If Hitler surrounded America, wed all have to sacrifice, we wouldn't ask only poor black and brown people to go to the front lines. This is no different. A tax is an ideology that you want to punish those who make more to spread the wealth.

This isn't a tax, its an emergency where the virus makes certain types of jobs undo able, therefore those that are able to work should not force the poorer working class to bear the brunt of the sacrifice just bc of luck. With an imminent threat we all should pitch in equally to save the planet and our country.


----------



## Austintxous (Mar 27, 2020)

BadYota said:


> Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


Maybe YOU should answer this question, BadYota. There are a lot of us in the same boat. Please, BadYota, share your wisdom with us.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/28/uber-drivers-struggle-to-find-income-amid-coronavirus-pandemic.html
> Earlier this month, as talk of a new virus outbreak in the U.S. revved up, Robert Richwine, an Uber driver in Columbus, Ohio, devised a game plan to try to stay on the road. After dropping off each rider, he sprayed disinfectant on "anything the passenger might have even thought about touching." He posted signs on his gray Ford, notifying people of his precautions. -
> 
> Then that talk turned into something scarier and closer. Ohio Governor Mike DeWine declared a state of emergency and then eventually ordered residents to stay in their homes, except for essential needs, until at least April 6.
> ...


Is that surprising to anyone or should it be surprising


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Rockocubs said:


> I have to drive part time to make ends meet and i am affected by this too and you want to TAX me 15% more on top of the heavy tax burden i already have. SMDH


this tax would be only temporary for super rich athletes that love lockdown and people who can work from home and make over 150k a year. We must equally sacrifice in the name of an imminent threat. The tax would save the economy, it only be for a couple months and its only fair...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> not stealing. If you are lucky enough to work for twitter/facebook And can work from home or are a celebrity with millions in the bank why should a bartender/waitress etc bear the cost??? Its just a coincidence they lost their jobs, to no fault of their own.
> 
> In a national emergency with an imminent threat we should not only make certain working class people suffer, we all should equally bear the brunt of covid 19.....it be no different if Germany surrounded america during ww2 and were about to invade, it be ludicrous to only send bartenders and waitresses to the front lines while the Facebook employees could watch Netflix all day.......


Working class people don't suffer when there is no national emergency? Why not just do this all year long against Twitter and Facebook employees who work from home or celebrities? Who will choose who has to suffer? What about those who are middle class with a home and savings? Shouldn't they be forced to give up what they have for someone who doesn't have a home and no savings?

How will your own life be any better making others suffer?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Rideshare guy blog sucks and is all about over-exaggerating stuff. He is wild. He wants ad revenue


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

BadYota said:


> Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


Capitalism went wrong in his lifetime.


----------



## UberLyfterNumber1 (Jan 8, 2020)

BadYota said:


> Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


Because most companies won't hire anyone that age.
And things happen. 
Like mergers. layoffs.
Hope you have a perfect life when you are over 60.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

You’re doing it wrong


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> Again why in national emergency should celebrities and people who work in the tech industry, just by pure luck be able to keep their jobs just bc the virus is airborne, and others lose their jobs and possibly starve??... then all these people with internet clout want the lock down to last forever bc they still get paid.
> 
> This is not a tax, this is national emergency where if working class people lose their jobs we could go into a huge depression starvation and national ruin. If Hitler surrounded America, wed all have to sacrifice, we wouldn't ask only poor black and brown people to go to the front lines. This is no different. A tax is an ideology that you want to punish those who make more to spread the wealth.
> 
> This isn't a tax, its an emergency where the virus makes certain types of jobs undo able, therefore those that are able to work should not force the poorer working class to bear the brunt of the sacrifice just bc of luck. With an imminent threat we all should pitch in equally to save the planet and our country.


Would you prefer the internet be shut off and everybody stop working completely? Would that be more equitable? Maybe let everyone just go back to work and let the bodies hit the floor? There is no perfect answer here. Inflicting more damage on the economy isn't a rational answer.

The government approach is to give people cash, make liquidity available to businesses so that they will keep their employees on the payroll, and hope this ends quickly and everyone gets back to work. You're right, it isn't a tax. Its not a bailout either. It's more like a continuity payment, full of pork.

"A tax is an ideology that you want to punish those who make more to spread the wealth." yeah, no. If that's your definition of a tax, lets just agree to disagree completely and move on.

The amazing thing about poor people is that they have choices. I spend most of my time in the San Francisco forum, and for every 10 drivers that are *****ing and moaning about not being able to drive and freaking out that the state unemployment website has not been updated, there is the one guy who is out there doing Eats and applying for all the employment opportunities opening up at the groceries and warehouses in the bay area.

If you need work, there is work available. If you need help, there is help available. If you just want to fight with people on the internet over class warfare or whatever BS occupies your time, that of course is available as well. Choices.



dnlbaboof said:


> this tax would be only temporary for super rich athletes that love lockdown and people who can work from home and make over 150k a year. We must equally sacrifice in the name of an imminent threat. The tax would save the economy, it only be for a couple months and its only fair...


So how do we elect you Grand Puba? How do you define super rich athlete? How does that compare to say, sorta rich athlete? What about musicians? People who sell commercial real estate? Definitely tax those techies who built the platforms that you work on. I heard that the politicians are still getting paid! That's outrageous. They should work for free. That guy over there in that new car, he should have to let me ride in it a couple times of week. Lets make all of this fair...


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

You can't talk sense to someone who thinks people are successful and rich because of "pure luck".... Equally useless trying to debate with someone who thinks outcomes should be "fair"... Nothing is fair. Discussions are good, but once someone goes irrational and starts throwing out "fair", let the mudslinging begin.

"flexibility" and "be your own boss" don't sound so awesome right now, do they?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes. All jobs are fun and games until they unexpectedly backfire and negatively affect you, your family, or someone you know very well.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Austintxous said:


> Maybe YOU should answer this question, BadYota. There are a lot of us in the same boat. Please, BadYota, share your wisdom with us.


Im not even 30 yet and I save as much money as I can. That's what's wrong with America, people wasting money on Junk, junk food, and the lie that they "need to live it up." Nobody saved for a rainy day and now it's here. Bad things happen to people, but if you had 40 years in the workforce and didn't learn any skills or save for retirement then you need to re-evaluate your life. It's just like these people who think they deserve McDonald's every couple days because cooking is too difficult.

People are comparing this to WW2, this country couldn't survive WW3 if it tried. People are so lazy nowadays. Back then people supported the boys on the front by actually buying war bonds and investing their money with the government women had to get the factory job that their husband left, children helped out at home, people were actually dirt floor poor! If you couldn't afford it you didn't buy it! Nobody was looking for a handout! Now people are asking the government to give them money!

Nobody in this country even knows what sacrifice is anymore from flat screens to brand new phones. It's going to be an eerie scene soon when an entire country with homes full of junk that nobody wants but can't afford to buy food.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

BadYota said:


> Im not even 30 yet and I save as much money as I can. That's what's wrong with America, people wasting money on Junk, junk food, and the lie that they "need to live it up." Nobody saved for a rainy day and now it's here. Bad things happen to people, but if you had 40 years in the workforce and didn't learn any skills or save for retirement then you need to re-evaluate your life. It's just like these people who think they deserve McDonald's every couple days because cooking is too difficult.
> 
> People are comparing this to WW2, this country couldn't survive WW3 if it tried. People are so lazy nowadays. Back then people supported the boys on the front by actually buying war bonds and investing their money with the government women had to get the factory job that their husband left, children helped out at home, people were actually dirt floor poor! If you couldn't afford it you didn't buy it! Nobody was looking for a handout! Now people are asking the government to give them money!
> 
> Nobody in this country even knows what sacrifice is anymore from flat screens to brand new phones. It's going to be an eerie scene soon when an entire country with homes full of junk that nobody wants but can't afford to buy food.


Boom, there it is!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> So why are people not filing for unemployment?


Because it's not implemented yet so your claim will be denied. The states have to get their system updated to be able to process gig workers. This bill was literally just signed into law yesterday essentially, one business day ago


BadYota said:


> Im not even 30 yet and I save as much money as I can. That's what's wrong with America, people wasting money on Junk, junk food, and the lie that they "need to live it up." Nobody saved for a rainy day and now it's here. Bad things happen to people, but if you had 40 years in the workforce and didn't learn any skills or save for retirement then you need to re-evaluate your life. It's just like these people who think they deserve McDonald's every couple days because cooking is too difficult.
> 
> People are comparing this to WW2, this country couldn't survive WW3 if it tried. People are so lazy nowadays. Back then the boys on the front by actually buying war bonds and investing their money with the government women had to get the factory job that their husband left, children helped out at home, people were actually dirt floor poor! If you couldn't afford it you didn't buy it! Nobody was looking for a handout! Now people are asking the government to give them money!
> 
> Nobody in this country even knows what sacrifice is anymore from flat screens to brand new phones. It's going to be an eerie scene soon when an entire country with homes full of junk that nobody wants but can't afford to buy food.


Careful I was way better off in my mid-twenties than I am now in my early forties. You think you have it all figured out what life throws you curveballs


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Because it's not implemented yet so your claim will be denied. The states have to get their system updated to be able to process gig workers. This bill was literally just signed into law yesterday essentially, one business day ago
> 
> Careful I was way better off in my mid-twenties than I am now in my early forties. You think you have it all figured out what life throws you curveballs
> View attachment 440186


Yeah except life is about to get worse than it's ever been. The only way I could keep losing money is if I spend behind my means and take on more debt. My great grandfather lived through the depression and fought in WW2 by building his own house and living off the land. He lived a hard life and taught me those lessons so I wouldn't have to repeat them. If any generation spends more money on the generations who have gone before it's mine! All my money goes to somebody else's retirement, medical care, and insurance! I didn't vote for all this debt yet I inherited it all because people didn't save! Then they voted for politicians who spent us into eternal debt slavery! I can't even afford college because the prices have gone up so much yet I still pay what I can to take classes! All to a generation that had the greatest opportunity in history and didn't save for themselves, let alone their children!

Show me a person who saves and has fallen on hard times, and I'll show you someone who deserves support. Show me somebody who squanders, and I'll show you somebody who hasn't learned their lesson.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

is $600 supposed to be a massive amount ? what am I missing here ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BadYota said:


> Yeah except life is about to get worse than it's ever been. The only way I could keep losing money is if I spend behind my means and take on more debt. My great grandfather lived through the depression and fought in WW2 by building his own house and living off the land. He lived a hard life and taught me those lessons so I wouldn't have to repeat them. If any generation spends more money on the generations who have gone before it's mine! All my money goes to somebody else's retirement, medical care, and insurance! I didn't vote for all this debt yet I inherited it all because people didn't save! Then they voted for politicians who spent us into eternal debt slavery! I can't even afford college because the prices have gone up so much yet I still pay what I can to take classes! All to a generation that had the greatest opportunity in history and didn't save for themselves, let alone their children!
> 
> Show me a person who saves and has fallen on hard times, and I'll show you someone who deserves support. Show me somebody who squanders, and I'll show you somebody who hasn't learned their lesson.


Blah blah blah you think you have it all figured out. I get what you're saying and I did the saving. I did living within my means. My grandfather was a World War II vet too and survived the depression. Still to this day he has never bought a house or a car unless he had the cash for it.
The only difference is, not only have I actually had it all, I've also lost it all. Reality can destroy any ones Perfect Image. Luckily I also had a grasp on reality. During the tough times, its your mentality that gets you through . I hope yours has a grasp on reality as well.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> is $600 supposed to be a massive amount ? what am I missing here ?


It's $600 @ week, plus whatever your state figures you're entitled to. IMO, proving your income for the state $$$ will be a pain in the butt. The $600 is mandated by the Feds/Congress. All you have to do is prove you were a "Gig/1099 Employee" as of Friday 03/27/2020, when the Employee Stimulus bill was signed into law.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

So what.
I made between $1100-$1800 per week driving, and now make nothing,,-and I'm not griping about it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> So what.
> I made between $1100-$1800 per week driving, and now make nothing,,-and I'm not griping about it.


sounds like you are lol


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon (Jan 18, 2020)

BadYota said:


> Why are you over 60 and relying on Uber as a source of income? Something went wrong way before now


What an insensitive comment. It's a shame when people feel free to show their true ignorance this way. 
Life is a free fall that can throw you curve balls in a way you would never anticipate. It has to happen to you
to know. Only the ignorant dare to challenge someone's journey.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

If there’s one thing I won’t tolerate it’s laziness.

oh,nobody is taking his Uber, it will get better, keep your chin up trooper


----------

